# Uscutter Laserpoint and customer service IS GREAT!! i recommend them..im living proof!!



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

hey i bought a uscutter laserpoint, just about over a month ago, the reason i bought it was only contour cutting, at first it was a breeze using the signblazer element program but signblazer was limited to only using regular 8.5x11 paper, since i have a epson 1400, i use 11x17 paper. and i was having problems with Signblazer element, so then they recommended me buying the signcut x2...

after downloading signcut x2, i was having problems getting the contour cut to work, so i called in to uscutter, and they were great with helping me out... all of the people working at uscutter, were friendly, and patience, also one of the gentlemen at uscutter named brandon, really went up and above with the customer service, he worked a extra 3 hrs, one day to solve the problem i was having.. this is worldclass service..im no newbie to vinyl cutters, but i glad they had the patience to help me, now im making amazing designs, and my shirts are top notch,USCUTTER HAS TOOKEN MY TSHIRT BIZ TO THE NEXT LEVEL FOR SURE...

I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE OTHER BRANDS OUT THERE, BUT USCUTTER HAS AMAZING PRODUCTS WITH AMAZING PRICES..I FEEL LIKE I CAN DO ANYTHING WITH MY LASERPOINT, I DONT MIND MANUALLY LINING UP MY REGISTRATION MARKS, BECAUSE I KNOW IT WILL BE ON.

I WOULD DEFINITELY RECOMMEND USCUTTER AND THE LASERPOINT TO ANYONE... THEY HAVE A GREAT CUTTER WITH THE LASERPOINT 24, AND THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE IS GREAT....ALL THE REPS ARE GOOD, BUT BRANDON HAS A REAL UNDERSTANDING OF WHATS GOING ON...AND HE IS DEDICATED TO PERFECTION....

THANKS IM NOW ON MY WAY


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Pics or videos are greatly appreciated. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Kelly54487 (Jul 27, 2009)

wegottees said:


> hey i bought a uscutter laserpoint, just about over a month ago, the reason i bought it was only contour cutting, at first it was a breeze using the signblazer element program but signblazer was limited to only using regular 8.5x11 paper, since i have a epson 1400, i use 11x17 paper. and i was having problems with Signblazer element, so then they recommended me buying the signcut x2...
> 
> after downloading signcut x2, i was having problems getting the contour cut to work, so i called in to uscutter, and they were great with helping me out... all of the people working at uscutter, were friendly, and patience, also one of the gentlemen at uscutter named brandon, really went up and above with the customer service, he worked a extra 3 hrs, one day to solve the problem i was having.. this is worldclass service..im no newbie to vinyl cutters, but i glad they had the patience to help me, now im making amazing designs, and my shirts are top notch,USCUTTER HAS TOOKEN MY TSHIRT BIZ TO THE NEXT LEVEL FOR SURE...
> 
> ...


I just bought my plotter from US cutter as well a MH871. There customer service was GREAT.They help me set it up over the phone, I made my first cut and I was on my way. My question to you wegottees is I'm using sighn blazer and have racked my brain on trying to make a 2 layer decal I just cannot figure it out. Is there step by step directions on this at all? Any info. would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kwelp68 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey there Kelly. The best way to make a two layer decal that I've found is that I make the artwork with the inside and outside layer. I then vectorize it in black and white, because it doesn't matter what color the decal is, it just matters what vinyl color you feed the cutter. Then I flood fill the decal fully with black and vectorize this part. The entire blacked out decal will be the under layer of the decal. This way you have a two vectorized images. The first one is the decal with the outside layer in black. This way you can weed the outside layer, leaving the inside to be the second layer of the decal. The second image is the one that you flood filled entirely black. After vectoring this image, it will be the first under layer of the decal. Hope this helps.


----------



## Costanza tees (Sep 25, 2007)

I must agree, I recently purchased the Laserpoint cutter and I am very happy with it. I have wanted a cutter for a long time, but the Roland GX24 was out of my price range. The Laserpoint is a great entry level cutter. Being entry level I had some problems getting the mahcine working (in reality I had no idea what I was doing). I called the company and they were a big help, they were able to get me up and running and I did my first cuts this past weekend. I attached a picture of a two color cut I did, it's pretty basic, but I am very happy with the results.


----------



## Kelly54487 (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks great for the first time!!! I'm still having problems myself due to the fact it has NO manual. I can't seem to figure out how to cut multi color (layering) things. Do you have any step by step directions on how to do this? I can import them but can't seem to figure out how to cut each color separately? Best of luck to you!

Kelly


----------



## Costanza tees (Sep 25, 2007)

Kelly,
there is an electronic version of the laserpoint manual you should have received when you purchased the cutter. In addition the signblazer software also comes with a "manual". It's basically a powerpoint presentation that goes through most of the details. Although, I'm not sure if either of these manuals touch base on what you are trying to do. Have you tried calling USCutter? They have been great with their service. Sorry I can't help more, I am still learning by trial and error at this point, best of luck.


----------



## Kelly54487 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmmm I'll have to give them a call. I didn't receive any Cd other then the Sign Blazer program. Thanks. I did however manage to figure out how to do colors of designs I make up just NOT ones that others have formated for some odd reason. Trial and error I guess.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Kelly54487 said:


> Hmmmm I'll have to give them a call. I didn't receive any Cd other then the Sign Blazer program. Thanks. I did however manage to figure out how to do colors of designs I make up just NOT ones that others have formated for some odd reason. Trial and error I guess.


If the designs import into SB with multiple colors, you should be able to select whichever color you want to cut in the upper left of the screen while in "cut" mode.
You might be able to find the answer to your problem in a previous post here


----------



## Kelly54487 (Jul 27, 2009)

I finally figured it out. Yea....... My brain can rest now LOL Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I read this post to make my decision to buy the Laserpoint 24 from USCutter.
I have had success with my issues being resolved by the outstanding support forums at USCutter.
I had difficulty in obtaining phone support and found a recent post that I wish I had seen.
Please read the following post before making a decision on where to buy a new cutter from.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t99172.html


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

2Old This thread was 3 mos old. It really sounds bad...... All this talk of minimal support. We should all jump on the Bash Wagon (it"s easy)

Or lets think about it another way........... Take most of the competitors machines, they cost generally 3 times as much. Now do a search for forums based on that cutter ( very very few )

*Support is support*, whether it comes from company paid tech, or from community based forums. Try to find support after hours or on weekends for most other than uscutter machines.

Since I have had my uscutter I have made over 20 times what I paid for it. I have bought 2 heat presses, a screen printer, exposure unit, conveyor dryer and a couple of printers All with the profits made with my uscutter

You can't get better support than their forum. that even includes competitors machines.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 2Old This thread was 3 mos old. It really sounds bad...... All this talk of minimal support. We should all jump on the Bash Wagon (it"s easy)


Actually, this thread is mainly talking about the _good_ equipment and _good_ support at USCUTTER


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

I have seen much good talked about here.

I guess I was just concerened that people might get the opinion that uscutter has terrible or no support based only on the link in almost all of _2olds_ replys to any question pertaining to uscutters products.

My comment "*Support is support*, whether it comes from company paid tech, or from community based forums " is really what I should have emphasised. Truly sorry If it sounded like a flame


----------



## jimmy1234 (Sep 16, 2008)

You are in the minority with these guys at USCUTTER. Cheap faulty equipment that you will be paying $100's for repair parts. Stick with roland or graphtec you will save $1000's in the long run from, returning customers, buying repair parts to FILLING ORDERS that wouldnt be filled while trying to repair a cheap USCUTTER vinyl cutter. The service is good, but comes at a high price!

STAY AWAY 

you've been warned

Jim


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

jimmy1234 said:


> You are in the minority with these guys at USCUTTER. Cheap faulty equipment that you will be paying $100's for repair parts. Stick with roland or graphtec you will save $1000's in the long run from, returning customers, buying repair parts to FILLING ORDERS that wouldnt be filled while trying to repair a cheap USCUTTER vinyl cutter. The service is good, but comes at a high price!
> 
> STAY AWAY
> 
> ...


Wow Jim,
Don't hold it in. You've been a forum member here for a year and a half, and this is your first post. Whatever experience you had with USC must have been pretty bad.


----------



## Blackwater (Feb 9, 2010)

I just wanted to thank you guys for your post. I have been considering buying one of these cutters for a couple of weeks now, and after reading it. It has helped me make up my mind.
Thanks again


----------

